# Caravan Club Pitches



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

I've had a card from the cc saying why don't I look at the club pitches they have spaces.well I had a look for bank holiday wk end Blackpool .£69.30 3 nights and space there is space all over the country as the bubble burst for the cc ??


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

At that price my life! Cost of diesel is a problem but Dover Calais return is not much more! Not forced to park nose in or bossed around either.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure?

Blackpool is full on Sunday according to the late availability.

Only sites with availability for whole weekend in north west are Low Park Wood and Troutbeck Head. Both with a single pitch left...grab it while you can...


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

No I don't think the bubble has burst !!

I think the CLOUDS have burst, there are such a lot of fair weather campers, that there was always going to be spaces


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

I am guilty of being that 'Fair Weather Camper' I only go out in good weather, only between late April to mid September and full facilities CC sites.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Eat Drink & Drive Tescos*

Spend all your wealth at Tesco . We are off this weekend to France via Tunnel...FREE thanks to Tesco Vouchers. 
Here comes 6 weeks in sun down to the Med with cheaper diesel, staying at lots of cheap 12 Euro ACSI sites, free France Passion sites,
plenty of wild camping and lots of great French food and wine.

CC... CCC...eat your heart out ...we only stay at small 5 van sites in the UK and cant stand the regimentation of their big sites.

Fortunately we are fullly self contained with Shower/ LPG/ Solar Panel/Inverter/ TV/ Electric Bikes/ Khyam Awning/ Bus Passes/ . BUT these items have a cost and I often think of newbies buying a new van and having to fit all of the extras "needed". BUT the freedom of being footloose and fancy free makes it worth it

Brian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Also the CC have closed a lot of grass pitches, due to the weather Ferry Meadows for instance the whole of the grass pitches on one side....and other CC sites the same.

New wardens at Ferry Meadows (whilst I know this past few days are an exception) panic as soon as rain is forcast.

According to another website....180 pitches at Easter before there was even a puddle in sight.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Eat Drink & Drive Tescos*



impala666 said:


> Spend all your wealth at Tesco . We are off this weekend to France via Tunnel...FREE thanks to Tesco Vouchers.
> Here comes 6 weeks in sun down to the Med with cheaper diesel, staying at lots of cheap 12 Euro ACSI sites, free France Passion sites,
> plenty of wild camping and lots of great French food and wine.
> 
> ...


HERE HERE.

Rod


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

steco1958 said:


> No I don't think the bubble has burst !!
> 
> I think the CLOUDS have burst, there are such a lot of fair weather campers, that there was always going to be spaces


yep I'm also a fair weather camper and make no apology - can't see the point of leaving my centrally heated home to spend time camped in a water logged field.

Croatia here I come.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Eat Drink & Drive Tescos*



impala666 said:


> Spend all your wealth at Tesco . We are off this weekend to France via Tunnel...FREE thanks to Tesco Vouchers.
> Here comes 6 weeks in sun down to the Med with cheaper diesel, staying at lots of cheap 12 Euro ACSI sites, free France Passion sites,
> plenty of wild camping and lots of great French food and wine.
> 
> ...


And double here here. 8)

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is no such thing as a free crossing withn Tesco or anyone else !!!

You have paid for your crossing (probably three times over) with what you have spent at Tesco's. 

Someone here worked it out a while ago and to get a "free" crossing you have to spend a huge amount over 12 months. By shopping elswhere you would almost certainly save much more than the cost of your "free" crossing :lol: 

However if the system suits you then carry on (I dont have a Tesco's near enough anyway)


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Eat Drink & Drive Tescos*



impala666 said:


> Spend all your wealth at Tesco . We are off this weekend to France via Tunnel...FREE thanks to Tesco Vouchers.
> Here comes 6 weeks in sun down to the Med with cheaper diesel, staying at lots of cheap 12 Euro ACSI sites, free France Passion sites,
> plenty of wild camping and lots of great French food and wine.
> 
> ...


... And a Triple HERE HERE.

I've lost faith with CC & CCC camping scene. They are so far up their own backsides it's unreal. 99% of the time when trying to book on a site for the weekend we find they are fully booked three months in advance. Overnight stays are frown upon with many sites wanting you book 4 night, that is when you acctually find one accepting bookings. We no longer bother and just go to private sites.

For me I think the bubble has burst, I'm no longer prepared to be ripped off by these site who don't REALLY want us on site, they would sooner leave a pitch empty in the hope of getting a seven day caravan booking.

Personallly, I don't want a pitch with twentyfour acres in which graze cattle, play football, and sip gin & tonic. All I want is a patch of tarmac on which to park up for the night, and unfettered touring 365 days a year. So if the CC or CCC cannot provide that then I'll spend my money abroad in the more enlightened soceity.

< Rantt Over >


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Someone here worked it out a while ago and to get a "free" crossing you have to spend a huge amount over 12 months. By shopping elswhere you would almost certainly save much more than the cost of your "free" crossing :lol:


...and also if you did so with a sensible cashback card (Amex, Cap One), you'd have got cash in hand that you could choose to spend on Eurotunnel, beer or whatever takes your fancy.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> There is no such thing as a free crossing withn Tesco or anyone else !!!
> 
> You have paid for your crossing (probably three times over) with what you have spent at Tesco's.
> 
> ...


You don't have do your shopping in Tesco's to a mass points.
I pay all my utility bills, council tax and any large purchases using a Tesco credit card, and pay it off in full each month. You would be amazed how the points mount up.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> There is no such thing as a free crossing withn Tesco or anyone else !!!
> 
> You have paid for your crossing (probably three times over) with what you have spent at Tesco's.
> 
> ...


I travel 25000 miles per year. I have a Tesco's credit card which I pay off in full every month. The only way I have ever seen fuel cheaper is at Asda and that is only 0.2 pence per litre cheaper so the savings are negligible.

My wife shops at mainly Aldi as they save us a fortune on food and the basics. Yet when there is an offer she shops at Tesco and cashes in at that offer. We regularly get vouchers through from which we have had as a family, free entry into Alton Towers, free entry into Drayton manor, a Eurotunnel crossing for £5 in peak season plus numerous other days out including a free weekend in london staying at a hotel and eating out.

So not only do we save on shopping but we also save on family days out and holidays. So I dont think you are giving a fair picture.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> There is no such thing as a free crossing withn Tesco or anyone else !!!
> 
> You have paid for your crossing (probably three times over) with what you have spent at Tesco's.
> 
> ...


No-one says a crossing is free! Last year we had 4 crossings costing approx £600 on the tunnel- this required Tesco vouchers to the value of approx £200 -that was the cost to us. Lincoln has all the usual supermarkets and competition is high - tesco is as good as any other and we have to buy food and fuel although we also shop at Aldi and Lidl. Petrol/diesel is also as cheap at Tesco as others( not getting into arguement of quality). I have a Tesco credit card, paid in full monthly, and get points not only for the products bought but the use of the credit card - effectively 50% of those for the purchase.

Perhaps Mr P can let me know where i can save as much?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> There is no such thing as a free crossing withn Tesco or anyone else !!!
> However if the system suits you then carry on (I dont have a Tesco's near enough anyway)


You do not need to go anywhere near a Tesco shop just use their CC for your purchases and pay the bill every month. Zero interest or charges and a well administered system.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Pitches*

Well this thread changed didn't it. I started the thread saying about the sites being quite. All people are talking about is supermarkets ??


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Pitches*



tude said:


> Well this thread changed didn't it. I started the thread saying about the sites being quite. All people are talking about is supermarkets ??


Ah, but now Tesco has been introduced into the debate - it's good to see so many people keen to line the purse of such a sleazy crook as Porter.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Zozzer,

What makes you think that the CC want you to stay for four nights. They have no minimum booking period on any of their sites and are happy to accept one night bookings at any time of the year. The C&CC on the other hand have do have minimum booking periods and on some sites such as Keswick, it's five nights during peak priods and three nights for the rest of the year.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

We also shop at Tesco, Fuel is the same price as other garages in the area, we collect aluminium cans from all the pubs and clubs we work in, and a few that the wife pops in to collecting regularly, also I recycle my inkjet cartridges getting 100 point a cartridge, so for me Teso Train is free...apart from a little bit of time on a Sunday.

As for CC, had to use Braemar site 2 weeks ago when A93 was closed and the free areas were up to their A"3es in Snow, looked at book, worked out at £15, popped in reluctantly and ended up being charged £20.60, apparantely although the book is only a year old a supplement comes in somewhere in the year and as I normally do I bin all the magazines etc instantly.

Won't happen again, in fact as a few of my favorite CL's are closing this year I am not renewing, as for the rallies, I can get on a site with showers, toilets and amenities for less than a Rally weekend.

Long Live Wild Camping


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

machilly said:


> As for CC, had to use Braemar site 2 weeks ago when A93 was closed and the free areas were up to their A"3es in Snow, looked at book, worked out at £15, popped in reluctantly and ended up being charged £20.60, apparantely although the book is only a year old a supplement comes in somewhere in the year and as I normally do I bin all the magazines etc instantly.


Not exactly fair criticism that, though. Putting 2+2 together (apologies if I've got 5), the time you're referring to will have been around Easter. Last year those dates would have been low season. This year they're high season. It's not, as implied by your wording, 33%+ inflation, it's an effect of Easter moving from year to year.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

mrplod wrote ""I dont have a Tesco's near enough anyway""
As his location is Weymouth there is a Tescos locaated near . BY ordering monthly online for home delivery we save by not going instore and making lots of impulse buys Also we save half a day by not visiting the store

Another point that has just occurred is that it is usually possible to stay overnight FREE on a Tesco carpark...We might plan a tour of the SW staying at Tesco sites and stocking up there for any food and fuel needed...thus more points to use on another free tunnel trip and even less spent on CC /CCC site fees. 

Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pomme1 said:


> The C&CC on the other hand have do have minimum booking periods and on some sites such as Keswick, it's five nights during peak priods and three nights for the rest of the year.


Surely you have got that wrong Pomme. :?

The C&CC make such a fuss about being "_The Friendly Club_" that I can't believe they would make such a downright *un*friendly rule. 8O

Wash your mouth out with carblic soap at once!! :roll:

Dave 

_(P.S. I regret to say that almost all the unpleasant experiences we have had have been at the hands of stroppy jobsworth C&CC warders.)_


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I have had good and bad experiences with wardens from both Clubs, it seems a fact that some end up with delusions about their own importance! Most are just nice helpful people. Some of the rules are plain stupid such as having to put continental motorhomes in nose first as an open door would let you see into your neighbours open door. I dont like doing that as if there is any problem the van cant be moved. However, given the way our windows are positioned we can have a really good nose at the neighbours with it that way round! Another interesting point the Clubs never seem to respond when comments are made here. Is that because we are motorvanners or they dont care?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Well its lovely here in Spain, at an ACSI site at Benicasim. Hot and sunny today.


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

Pomme1 said:

The C&CC on the other hand have do have minimum booking periods and on some sites such as Keswick, it's five nights during peak priods and three nights for the rest of the year. 

We stayed at keswick about 10 days ago for one night. Keswick site has minimum requirement but Walker Park next door has no such minimum requirement. 
We booked via the telephone booking service as the web site enforces the same minimum rule as Keswick. Very confusing but it is possible to book one night in advance.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DaveJane said:


> Very confusing but it is possible to book one night in advance. Dave


But should you have to jump through hoops to get a one-nighter Dave? :roll:

I thought it was a Club which served its members - not dictated to them!! 8O

I fail to see how they can bang on so strongly about being "_The Friendly Club_" (which is obviously a snipe aimed at the Caravan Club) when they have far more restrictive rules and exclusions.

Dave


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

I totally agree Dave. 

The 'Club' should serve its members requirements and I should not have had to ring up and point out to the very pleasant lady on the phone that there was not a minimum nights stay on Walker Park. To her credit the lady listened to me but had to get her supervisor to over ride the system as they both agreed with what I was asking.

We should not have had to go there.  

I dont see that either 'Club' is more friendly than the other. It all depends on the wardens on the sites. I prefer not to think of them as 'Clubs', just as organisations that provide sites and CL's/CS. If its in the right place then use it, if not look elsewhere.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oooh Goody a Caravan Club bashing thread. Ive never been on a Club site but i am a member. Dont sound like fun to me.

On the subject of Tescos, Mrs D has just got a club card thingy but the nearest Tesco is 12 miles away and the one at Northallerton where we often shop nearly 20 miles away so we only pop in maybe once or twice every couple of weeks. I noticed they currently have an offer of three for the price of two on four packs of Leffe Blonde which is great!

Does anyone have any idea how much I will need to drink to get a free tunnel crossing? We leave in a month.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Sorry if my maths are bad...

Say £150 for a crossing.
That's £50 in clubcard vouchers
Which = 5000 points
Which if on standard clubcard is £5000 (half if on credit card?)
Which @ £8.40 for 12 bottles on your deal is 7142 bottles

You _may_ be a bit overloaded with your van :lol:

Alternatively just spend £3000 anywhere on an Amex cashback card and get 5% cashback & use that to buy your crossing....

Incidentally, how could they...I notice the Caravan Club have just issued another online survey, this time about web habits, asking which social network you use....motorhomef*n gets a tick box but not motorhomefacts 8O .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> Sorry if my maths are bad...
> 
> Say £150 for a crossing.
> That's £50 in clubcard vouchers
> ...


Wow. 238 bottles a night then for the next month. Thats a lot. Maybe Ill stick the the ferry!


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

just stayed on one cc site at bury cost us £60.40 for two nights for three of us i wanted to go there and i booked it so i had to pay it. if john had known how much it cost he would have gone balistic.nice site but not worth the money. :roll: :roll: janice


----------

